# Fish Foods



## SolarityBengals (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi. I don't know exactly where to post this. My question is do you think pellets are better than flakes? I'm trying to figure out what food I should buy (doing a fishless cycle right) now. I'm going to have small community fish like cardinals and guppies and such. I really like the looks of New Life. Do people have a preference between pellets and flakes? I thought the pellets might be less messy but not sure if fish prefer flake type foods? Maybe a combination?

Thanks. I'm really new to this.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I use quite a few different foods for a variety in diet, but many of my fish are too small for pelleted food, so I would say I feed more flake.

I would say a combo is a good choice. It's also nice to include something like frozen bloodworm in their diet once a week or so.

You're right, New Life Spectrum is a high quality food. I have to use the growth formula for most of my small fish, though.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I only feed my fish Tetra inhanced colour flakes or whatever. It's alot more expensive but my fish love it. I occasionaly crush a sinking pellet for my cories but alot of flakes make their way to the bottom so its all good.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

Whatever type of food you decide to use, it is a good idea to date the package when opened. I buy the smaller sizes of foods and also keep them in the fridge. I make sure they are used or thrown away in 8 months-year.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think feeding a varied diet is the best, just don't feed pellets or flakes only. Along with flakes/pellets you can also feed frozen, dried and live.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

New Life Spectrum is the ideal choice; they only sell in pellet form (I believe) due to the fact that most flake food is filled with air. 

Hikari is another brand I trust, great variety of pellets for bottom feeders and frozen foods for treats. Not to mention they recently released a great line of freeze-dried foods; perfect substitute for frozen foods. 


BTW, awesome looking Bengal! My favorite breed, along with Tonk's.  Is it tri-colored?


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I have the Life Spectrum - small pellet for tropical fish. I found that it will sink if the reaches the outflow of the HOB filter. Anyone using Omega One?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

New Life Spectrum does make a flake. They state right on the package though, that for better esults, feed pelletts exclusively due to the small amount of flake a fish actually consumes.

I feed alot of frozen foods, pellett, and yes, even flake for my smaller fish. Variety is key for both nutrients and style of feeding. I don`t like all my fish hanging out at the surface. It just looks unnatural so I feed sinking food, floating flakes..... a variety of things to keep them interested and guessing.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a little glass next to my tank when I put the flakes into and use a bit of tank water and swoosh them around a bit so the flakes sink so my fish don't take in air or go to the top when they feed.


----------



## SolarityBengals (Feb 10, 2006)

Hehe I forgot I posted this. Thanks for all the replies! I noticed New Life has a garlic flake so I might try that in addition to pellets. I will definitely be feeding frozen foods once adn a while too. Hey if my cats get the very best (raw diet) then my new fish should too  . My pets tend to eat better than me. I got some Hikari Crab Cuisine for my future shrimp and snails. To my dismay yesterday I came home to a heavily chomped bag. Luckily I was able to salvage most of it into a new bag  , my kitties love food in any form.


----------



## SolarityBengals (Feb 10, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> BTW, awesome looking Bengal! My favorite breed, along with Tonk's.  Is it tri-colored?


Thanks! I love Tonk's too! I have a bengal and a savannah but I'm starting to breed bengals. You usually see tri-colors more in marbles than in spotted. My girl is highly-rufoused glittered F3 so she is still an early generation and her head still looks really wild.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

SolarityBengals said:


> I noticed New Life has a garlic flake so I might try that in addition to pellets.


They do??


----------



## SolarityBengals (Feb 10, 2006)

Yep:
New Life Garlic Flake


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the link.

Hey, if I like garlic, my fish must like it too...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

JanS said:


> Cool! Thanks for the link.
> 
> Hey, if I like garlic, my fish must like it too...


I believe garlic is used as a natural enhancer to help get finicky fish to eat and as a vitamin supplement - it's loaded with allicin (boost immune system) and vitamin C, so it's great for once-a-week feeding.



SolarityBengals said:


> Thanks! I love Tonk's too! I have a bengal and a savannah but I'm starting to breed bengals. You usually see tri-colors more in marbles than in spotted. My girl is highly-rufoused glittered F3 so she is still an early generation and her head still looks really wild.


Savannah's! I hear they have to be kept outside or they can tear the whole house up. But it's great that your breeding Bengals; whenever they do have kittens, it would be great if you would post some pictures of them.


----------



## SolarityBengals (Feb 10, 2006)

So only once a week? Do you think I should feed this more when I first get new fish, to boost immune system during stressfull times?

I will definitely have pics posted on my bengal site. For pics of my babies that I took a couple days ago:
http://public.fotki.com/hurricanejedi/2006/aquarium_hardscape/

Savannah's are pretty cool. She is the crowd pleaser as she wins over everyone that walks into our house with her antics. The ultimate in playful personality and a massive jumper. She's an F4 from her wild counterpart so technically domesticate so not like an F1 or anything. She is also silver so I personally don't think she looks much like a Savannah at all. I don't think she will get the size or the ears (hence not for a breeding program), her father was an outcross which might be part of the reason. The only thing she has retained from the Serval is the way she stalks, pounces, and jumps. Otherwise she looks just like an Egyptian Mau  . This breed is still so heavily in development unlike the bengal which has come a long way in the last 20 years!


----------

